# sneaky girl



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Most of you know we've been visiting family in FL for the summer. Well, Miya has made a VERY conscious effort to sneak some of the food that my grandparents dogs eat, which isn't a very good quality food at all. So she gets a couple bites here and there when I'm not here or not looking. 

**WARNING** poop description head****

So since she sneaky bites, her poop has been like...green..neon green. ew. and much bigger than her usual doodies. She doesn't get much of that food, but when she does, YUCK. I've had to pick the food up and keep it away from her. They free feed so it's been a little difficult. And the fact that their food is bacon cheeseburger flavor...she wants nothing to do with her ZP unless I coerce her into eating it and "sharing" with the other dogs. Stubborn thing!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

"mom, who wants to eat healthy when you can eat yummy junk food?"


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG they make bacon cheeseburger flavour dog food?!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OMG they make bacon cheeseburger flavour dog food?!!!



...now I've seen it all.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiffany, how much longer will you be staying there?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OMG they make bacon cheeseburger flavour dog food?!!!


That is the most disgusting thing I've ever heard as far as dog food favors. Gross!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, that is nasty. Not her doodies, but the dog food that your grandparents are feeding their dogs! I feel bad for them. Is there some way you can gate of Miya in a separate room when you're not home to watch her?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Tiffany, first of all, I love the use of the word doodies. Hehehe. Second of all, in the world of nutrition the saying goes, "If it tastes good, spit it out!" In my world bacon cheeseburger would beat healthy lamb or venison or venison and fish hands down! LOL I know, I know, that doesn't work in the dog food world.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

LS, We leave here this Wednesday. We will stay in VA until the end of Sept then we head over to JP.

Caitlin, I pick the food up when I leave so she can't get into it. Most of the time my grandparents dont notice and that works lol. We're leaving soon thankfully so I don't have to worry about her sneaky butt!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ok, so not much longer. Do the best you can in the meanwhile.
I visit my mother who has a cat, and she feeds him very often.
It used to be so hard trying to keep my boys out of the cat food.
Sure they are well behaved and trained, but they are hound dogs
after all and the smell of delicious wet cat food was just overwhelming.
I had a chat with my mom, politely asked if we could just put the food 
out of their reach, now when we come over for a visit the cat food goes 
up on the counter, where the cat can get it, but not the dogs. It was 
nice of her to do that, considering it's her house, and I'm just a guest.
I think if it was a one time thing I wouldn't say anything and just try 
to keep the pups away, as tough as it is. But since we go over there
every month or so, we had to find a better solution. 

I can't believe you are leaving to Japan so soon. What will you do with
all of your belongings? Sell & donate? Throw out? What does your hubby
do?(if you don't mind me asking) I'm curious because you guys travel often,
don't you. Or is it because of your work?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OMG they make bacon cheeseburger flavour dog food?!!!


Ewww that sounds disgusting!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I can't believe you are leaving to Japan so soon. What will you do with
> all of your belongings? Sell & donate? Throw out? What does your hubby
> do?(if you don't mind me asking) I'm curious because you guys travel often,
> don't you. Or is it because of your work?


Thankfully, the military packs and moves our stuff at no costs to us each time we have to move. We can take as much or as little as we want (with regards to weight limits of 9000lbs, but that is nuts). We have nowhere close to that. My husband is in the medical field in the Navy. I work at a military bank but recently quit because I'm tired of it and it's not what I want to do later on down the road. I was very unhappy and stressed. It was suppose to be my way of putting myself through school, which it did well, but I also saw myself getting sucked in for the long haul and decided I was not happy with that any longer. I'm graduating college at the end of this year and then I'll be working/volunteering at the hospital in Japan hopefully. During our time in JP I will be building my resume for medical school. I'd like to become a psychiatrist eventually working and living in Australia (with Sarah! OzChi) haha.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a sneaky girl as well! She gets fed Wellness Core puppy, and my older dogs get 4health -- she would apparently much rather eat the 4health 'cause she's always sneaking into their bowls! I think it's mostly because she wants to be like the big dogs (she follows them around and does everything they do). I wouldn't have a problem with it were the 4health for all life stages... actually, it would save me $15 a month! 

PS- we had the same problem with the cat food with both my puppy AND our lab!


----------

